# dnsmasq-2.72-r2 resolving issues

## e3k

hi,

last month i have got 2 strange issues with dnsmasq on my desktop. the version is 2.72-r2. /etc/resolve.conf is configured to go first to localhost (dnsmasq) and then to the router (unbound on openwrt). dnssec is enabled on router and the desktop.

slow resolving

3 weeks ago i noticed that the pages load too slow (firefox and links, dig was working normally) after disabling 127.0.0.1 in /etc/resolve.conf the issue was gone. i tried to restart dnsmasq but it told that the service can not be restarted. sending SIGKILL to dnsmasq and starting it again solved the issue.

resolving did not work at all

today the resolving did not work at all. dig got SERVFAIL. disabling 127.0.0.1 fixed the issue. after restarting (this time without problems) of dnsmasq the issue was gone.

please let me know if you have an idea what could be the problem.

----------

